# BBQ Champ



## markuk

Apologies if anyone else has posted on this but who's seen it.... ??

If you have you'd think that any contestants would know that you can't do ribs on 1 1/2 hours :)

Interesting show but was a little puzzled why in the first round the fella with the raw chicken seemed to win unless I missed something


----------



## osprey2

Your still here mate.

Yes I saw it. Was a bit bored with it tbh. seemed so much under cooked / overcooked.

Should have had Wade on there    !!!!


----------



## bamber

I gave it a watch hoping it would be pretty interesting but the whole episode seemed to be rushed and I lost interest quite quickly.


----------



## resurrected

Not impressed at all. 

I'll keep on with it, just to see if it improves.


----------



## markuk

Osprey2 said:


> Your still here mate.
> 
> Yes I saw it. Was a bit bored with it tbh. seemed so much under cooked / overcooked.
> 
> Should have had Wade on there    !!!!


Yep still around - i learnt so much off this board to do what I want to do smoking wise don't ppst too often - tend to big batches of ribs, pulled pork and freeze so don't smoke too often

Programme was a bit of a bake off rib off ( if you pardon the pun !) Was I right that the undercooked chicken bloke won the first round ???

It may improve but something different to watch


----------



## wade

Although this is not quite the BBQ that we are passionate about I think that it may do a reasonable job in encouraging the average home griller to try to be more adventurous. Yes, I agree that the format was rushed and the time given to prepare things properly was inadequate - however even if it gives people the confidence to try new things it will be a good start in spreading the word. At the end of the day though it may still still be up to groups like us to get people introduced into the benefits of the low and slow side of BBQ.


----------



## kiska95

Hey guys,

Just back from the 2015 UK smoker weekend and full of beans (literally), so decided to watch BBQ Champ with an open mind. Now I am with Wade on the fact that although its topical for this time of year and as Qing is becoming vogue in the UK, anything that promotes the subject of good BBQ has got to be good. Mind you B & Q & Morrison's et al do their thing every year to promote BBQ so nowt new there. As they say any publicity is good blah blah..........................

Faced with 8 of the "best" home BBQers in the country I sat down with a glass of Shiraz to be enthralled. To be honest it was a heffing Joke!!!!!!!!! Produce your signature BBQ dish that describes you they said............................ Salt crusted Sea Bass WTF! It got best first challenge? that's like going to a fishing contest and bringing up a bike wheel and winning heaviest catch!!!!!

Bless them but they just didn't have enough time, at least on GB bake off the knew they needed hours to prepare a dish so why not with BBQ????? The cowboy was getting the idea but he was a bit rawhide! LOL! and I think he came first overall? did he? switched off when our guy who served "raw salmon" as a BBQ dish got kicked off ha ha!

The outdoor challenge ................ How many comments of "I have never cooked with Lamb before" or on the one on one your BBQ dish is.... Salmon?????? with the comments I have no clue what to do...................these are of the 8 best my arse!!!!

And what's with the noncey preeesentation on a plate? Its Meat its a BBQ its not meant to have wilted scallions and a bone sticking out of the a ground made up of noodles and shoots to emulate Jurassic park!

And where was the health guys when they started making pork sausage outdoors in that heat??????

I will watch it for the laugh but its not exactly going to encourage any potential serious BBQer's now is it?


----------



## bamber

kiska95 said:


> And what's with the noncey preeesentation on a plate? Its Meat its a BBQ its not meant to have wilted scallions and a bone sticking out of the a ground made up of noodles and shoots to emulate Jurassic park.



That's what wound me up!!! Leave the presentation for shows like master chef, all I want to see is some good tasty meat getting grilled up!


----------



## gav iscon

Well I watched it Sunday morning with my cup of coffe and I quite enjoyed it. It was exactly as I had imagined it (just like every other competition programme on the tv these days) so just took it for a bit of dramatised entertainment. By all accounts the girl who ended up in the grill off is well rated and has done well at a few competitions. Wouldn't be upset if I didn't see amother though, don't watch much tv anyway.


----------



## kiska95

By the way one of the entrants is a BBQS member so I think it must be the tearful grill off queen. Tears there's a unique thing on these events!


----------



## bobbobbbq

Fingers crossed the show ups it's game because as it stands it's not much cop. Like you guys have said to much ponsey stuff and not enough actual Q! I can't believe these are the best 8 they could find. My friends and family said I should apply for it but once I found out the format would be bake off/master chef I decided against it.


----------



## gav iscon

kiska95 said:


> By the way one of the entrants is a BBQS member so I think it must be the tearful grill off queen. Tears there's a unique thing on these events!


And you'll probably be seeing her on your trip next month
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.......

http://www.bunchofswines.com/


----------



## kiska95

Yep weekend teach in with the "Swines experts" £225.00 + accommodation! Weekend teach in with the UK SMF experts" Nil plus a tent!!!!! work it out


----------



## resurrected

kiska95 said:


> Yep weekend teach in with the "Swines experts" £225.00 + accommodation! Weekend teach in with the UK SMF experts" Nil plus a tent!!!!! work it out



And at the free one you had the honour of me along :yahoo:

(here I am again :biggrin: )


----------



## kiska95

Brummies lad!!!!

Can see their business improving no end!

I can do better was tearful cry....... seriously? I hope so, could have done a  "Caveman" with the steak and done a better job. Slung on the coals, 10 mins around the doors, time for a cup of tea job done!


----------



## kc5tpy

Hello.  I didn't get to see it but my boss ( also a Mate ) told me about it.  He said it was embarrassing!  Raw food served!  You knew I was gonna chip in here.  In my opinion:  What we need here was a "how to" show.  Start with sealing the smoker and how to build a fire.  I agree with Wade.  MAYBE it will inspire some folks so that has to be good.  As they troll the internet we will pop up and can then give them a proper education.

So!  As I understand the format; a totally new unsealed, unseasoned smoker.  No therms..  No electrical fan control.  No space age temp tracker.  No clue what the competition will be until the day so no practice.  1.5 to 2 hrs. to prepare and cook ( So the 7kg. brisket is out ).  Cooking procedures would have to be adapted.  Well hell guys!  Why didn't you tell me it was such a good program!  Steve!  Post that caveman picture you like to use for me!  Make fire!  Cook meat!  I should have auditioned!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





These folks are almost set up to fail!  THAT! will not help our cause.  I assume these folks are in their 30's maybe.  To do that type thing you MUST have such an extensive background of observation and asking questions.  The culture is not here in the U.K..  Wade put me to the test at the weekend.  He caught me putting my hand on top of his Weber to "feel" the temp.  He asked my "GUESS".  I said about 250F maybe closer to 275F..  When we checked temp at grill level it was between 220 and 225F..  Not an Exact science.    But I knew I would have been happy cooking those ribs at that temp..  That is how I learned as a young boy watching the old men smoking meat.  U.K. folks just do not have that background.  It also is not witchcraft.  I ALWAYS recommend folks buy a good therm and use it!

I have no doubt my friend Wade would have done well at the auditions but he would have had a sweat on and been doing a dance with a new smoker ( and so would I )!  I would have recorded EVERY episode had he been a contestant!  Can you imagine the laughs we could have had!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   He would NOT have served raw food!  He could have pulled it off.

I am not sure how this will be received by the British public but I hope some folks get curious.

Enough rambling!  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokin monkey

Ok just watched it tonight (Monday) after returning from the UK SMF Weekend.

The only comment that I kept on hearing was " I've never cooked with that before"

Adam Ritchman keeps talking about getting flavour into it, They have not got the time.

45 Minutes to prepare, cook and serve a main, side & sauce, it's not McDonalds. Also serving uncooked Salmon! its a "cooking show"


----------



## wade

KC5TPY said:


> In my opinion:  What we need here was a "how to" show.  Start with sealing the smoker and how to build a fire.  I agree with Wade.  MAYBE it will inspire some folks so that has to be good.  As they troll the internet we will pop up and can then give them a proper education.


I have mentioned this format several times to the production team from Channel 4 that came to film me in January. I think they are missing a big trick here. I e-mailed them again with the suggestion at lunchtime today. There is only so much that you can do though.


----------



## bobbobbbq

Wade said:


> I have mentioned this format several times to the production team from Channel 4 that came to film me in January. I think they are missing a big trick here. I e-mailed them again with the suggestion at lunchtime today. There is only so much that you can do though.


What were they filming you for wade, come dine with me? [emoji]128518[/emoji]


----------



## wade

BOBBOBBBQ said:


> What were they filming you for wade, come dine with me? [emoji]128518[/emoji]


No. Plimsoll Productions were working on another BBQ pilot for channel 4. They got to the point where they were filming several of us at home for the proof of concept but it was only at that point they learned that ITV had the BBQ Champ idea at a more developed stage. They therefore had to put their idea onto the back burner. Having them here for the day was fun, though BBQing in January in the rain is not the way to show it off at its best...


----------



## bobbobbbq

Wade said:


> No. Plimsoll Productions were working on another BBQ pilot for channel 4. They got to the point where they were filming several of us at home for the proof of concept but it was only at that point they learned that ITV had the BBQ Champ idea at a more developed stage. They therefore had to put their idea onto the back burner. Having them here for the day was fun, though BBQing in January in the rain is not the way to show it off at its best...


It's a shame they couldn't get it out before BBQ chump. If they were filming with smoking greats like yourself then I'm sure it would of been a fantastic show.


----------



## wade

Lol hardly "smoking greats" but thanks for the compliment.


----------



## smokin monkey

OK UK Memebers who are on FACEBOOK, time to promote ourselves.

BBQ Champ have a FACEBOOK page, we have eight weeks of free advertising. Nearly 2500 people have liked the page ???????

Get posting on the page including the link to Uk SMF!!!!!

https://www.facebook.com/ITVBBQCHAMP?ref=ts&fref=ts













image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Aug 4, 2015


----------



## wade

I wonder how long it will be before my post gets edited out

"Wade Nash  Not ITV's finest hour but it is early days yet. I hope that the series matures as it goes on. Neither of the judges are dynamic enough to help support the program format. Anyone seriously interested in BBQ should not be deterred though. You can find plenty of good BBQ information on Smokingmeatforums.com"


----------



## resurrected

Wade said:


> I wonder how long it will be before my post gets edited out
> 
> "Wade Nash Not ITV's finest hour but it is early days yet. I hope that the series matures as it goes on. Neither of the judges are dynamic enough to help support the program format. Anyone seriously interested in BBQ should not be deterred though. You can find plenty of good BBQ information on Smokingmeatforums.com"




Just in case it does not get edited/deleted, might be an idea to change the link so it points to the UK group?


----------



## jockaneezer

Didn't rate it at all. The "typical" contest show format that they peddle out for every single programme on TV now is so worn out, it's an insult to the viewing public. Long pauses on the outcomes for dramatic effect, making every decision seem life or death. Why couldn't they give the participants (don't want to use the word contestant as that implies having some ability) a bit more time to produce items that would inspire and showcase some decent Q ? 

I must admit I did fast forward through swathes of it especially when told to do a "signature" dish and then say "I've never actually cooked this before" Hmmm, inability to process simple instructions, I would have sent him and the raw chicken guy back to BBQ 101.

Will I watch it again ? Not sure, it's only slightly less pleasurable than having root canal work done.

Well I'm off to go back to my fence sitting.


----------



## kiska95

Just wondering if it may be a little staged????

You know like a Rocky film, he gets battered half to death and then wins the final. Just a thought but watch our Emma (bunch of Swines BBQ Team) and the Cowboy (Ciderpig - Hammer and Tongs BBQ team) get to the finals??????


----------



## kc5tpy

Hello.  Just looked at the Facebook page.  Who is this "cowboy" character?  The guy with the long hair, wearing the silly hat??   "Cowboy"??   I'll bet that boy isn't even sure which end of a horse eats.  Can we please refer to him as the guy with the silly hat?  Thank you.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Are you guys serious?  They gave them 45 min. to prepare and present a dish?  Were the BBQ's up to temp.?  Surely they didn't have to start the briquettes, bring the grill up to temp and cook the dish in that time.  I would struggle to GRILL a surf and turf in that time!  Medium rare ribeye and lobster tail or tiger prawns.  I doubt I could pull it off 1% of the time.  Not that I am a grill wizard, far from it but THAT is almost impossible even with equipment I am familiar with!  JEEZ!  Just grilling sardines would be a CHALLENGE!  I gotta watch this at least once.  If this is the case; glad you didn't go there Wade!  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## wade

He and Emma are both members of the BBBQS and both actually have a good reputation in the UK competition BBQ circuit. The program cannot be doing much for their credibility so far - but you never know, either may go on to win it...


----------



## smokin monkey

Like I said, might as well of filmed at McDonalds for a Main Dish, Side Dish and a Sauce in 45 Minutes.

Is this the Guy you are on about?












image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Aug 4, 2015


----------



## kiska95

Hy Danny 
His name is Simon Dwyer he is part of the hammers tongs bbq team he was also the winner of come dine with me 
Emma is part of the bunch of swines bbq team all bbbqs members


----------



## smokin monkey

I am trying to think of something to write, in reply to Brian's post about these people, but, well what can I say. Are these the best we have? most of them have never seen a big joint of meat or burst into tears when the pressure is on. Both members of BBQ teams? I know their is pressure cooking in front of those cameras, but surley they did not have their brains removed, 2kg rib beef, 10 minutes a side? Shit an oxygen mask and a defibrillator and it would of been eating grass and producing methane!


----------



## kc5tpy

OK.  So you are telling me these are members of a  competition BBQ team.  The BEST! here in the U.K.?  Maybe I don't need to watch this.  I don't have a Facebook account.  Hammer their Facebook page with links to us; the U.K. Group.  Let folks know we are more than willing to help folks grill and smoke properly.  NO raw foods.  Easy peasy!  A 2kg. beef rib at 10 minutes a side?  I have tears in my eyes from laughing!  This is our chance to reach folks.  I am too dumb to learn how to use Facebook in that time so you guys who have an account;  GET AFTER IT!  PLEASE!  Be respectful but offer to help the average public learn how to do it properly.  Don't trash the show.  They will delete the post.  Engage in the discussions.  Start discussions.  Then mention our Group and what we are about.

If those are the best BBBQS has to offer it's a good thing we stay out of their competitions!  Although to be fair, those were some SERIOUS restrictions!  But when asked to cook your signature dish; why would you try something new???  GO FOR IT GUYS!  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## bobbobbbq

KC5TPY said:


> OK.  So you are telling me these are members of a  competition BBQ team.  The BEST! here in the U.K.?  Maybe I don't need to watch this.  I don't have a Facebook account.  Hammer their Facebook page with links to us; the U.K. Group.  Let folks know we are more than willing to help folks grill and smoke properly.  NO raw foods.  Easy peasy!  A 2kg. beef rib at 10 minutes a side?  I have tears in my eyes from laughing!  This is our chance to reach folks.  I am too dumb to learn how to use Facebook in that time so you guys who have an account;  GET AFTER IT!  PLEASE!  Be respectful but offer to help the average public learn how to do it properly.  Don't trash the show.  They will delete the post.  Engage in the discussions.  Start discussions.  Then mention our Group and what we are about.
> 
> If those are the best BBBQS has to offer it's a good thing we stay out of their competitions!  Although to be fair, those were some SERIOUS restrictions!  But when asked to cook your signature dish; why would you try something new???  GO FOR IT GUYS!  Keep Smokin!
> Danny


All hail Danny Castro lol. We the smoking people shall rise up and take down the raw meat, fish planking establishment. [emoji]128556[/emoji][emoji]128170[/emoji][emoji]127995[/emoji]


----------



## kc5tpy

Hi Bob.  Not sure how to take your comment.  Just a dumb redneck from Texas.  No matter how you meant that; I really don't have any feelings so my feelings can not be hurt even if you try. ( which I am not saying you did )  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   ABSOLUTELY! RISE UP!  REVOLUTION!  What a GREAT opportunity to reach the British public ON THEIR FACEBOOK PAGE!  It is about attracting new  members Bob.  Spreading the word.  From what I hear they are making fools of the contestants.  So what does Joe Blow public get from the program?  BBQing that stuff is REALLY hard to do!  Is it?  Could we help them through it?  Could you help them through it?  OF COURSE!  Get the passion brother!  NO MORE RAW CHICKEN LEGS!  EVER!  We can do this!  I know you are with us.  You got skills to pass on!  C'mere!  Give me a big ole sloppy wet kiss!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   DON'T YOU DARE MAKE A MOVE!!!!!!  May have to find my gun if you do.  Have fun buddy.  GREAT opportunity for the Group!  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## kettlecooker

was not very good to say the least, dont think i will be watching it again, and to read on here that a couple are "pro" bbq'ers, well that sums it up for me, i'll never buy from an outside caterer again.

kc.


----------



## bobbobbbq

KC5TPY said:


> Hi Bob.  Not sure how to take your comment.  Just a dumb redneck from Texas.  No matter how you meant that; I really don't have any feelings so my feelings can not be hurt even if you try. ( which I am not saying you did )  :icon_lol:   ABSOLUTELY! RISE UP!  REVOLUTION!  What a GREAT opportunity to reach the British public ON THEIR FACEBOOK PAGE!  It is about attracting new  members Bob.  Spreading the word.  From what I hear they are making fools of the contestants.  So what does Joe Blow public get from the program?  BBQing that stuff is REALLY hard to do!  Is it?  Could we help them through it?  Could you help them through it?  OF COURSE!  Get the passion brother!  NO MORE RAW CHICKEN LEGS!  EVER!  We can do this!  I know you are with us.  You got skills to pass on!  C'mere!  Give me a big ole sloppy wet kiss!  :ROTF   DON'T YOU DARE MAKE A MOVE!!!!!!  May have to find my gun if you do.  Have fun buddy.  GREAT opportunity for the Group!  Keep Smokin!
> Danny


Danny I'm speechless. That was an epic speech buddy. [emoji]128512[/emoji][emoji]128077[/emoji]


----------



## kc5tpy

POWER TO THA PEOPLE!  Grab the passion brother!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bob.  Ya gotta come next year!  You will fit right in.  Have fun.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokewood

Smokin Monkey said:


> OK UK Memebers who are on FACEBOOK, time to promote ourselves.
> 
> BBQ Champ have a FACEBOOK page, we have eight weeks of free advertising. Nearly 2500 people have liked the page ???????
> 
> Get posting on the page including the link to Uk SMF!!!!!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/ITVBBQCHAMP?ref=ts&fref=ts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ smokin monkey
> __ Aug 4, 2015


----------



## smokin monkey

It's quite funny, because I could not remember my log in for BBBQS, so re-registered. It has put me down as "Still Raw In The Middle" quite apt for some of its members that are on the Show!!!!


----------



## smokewood

Smokin Monkey said:


> It's quite funny, because I could not remember my log in for BBBQS, so re-registered. It has put me down as "Still Raw In The Middle" quite apt for some of its members that are on the Show!!!!


----------



## wade

Lol - I had over a thousand posts on there at one point but when they banned one of the other members (Dr Sweetsmoke) for daring to suggest that competition BBQ was not the only thing that mattered, they deleted his ID and all of the threads that he had posted in. It put me right back to 160 posts... But at least I "Got Wood"


----------



## wade

They must have mellowed now because Brian has mentioned SMF in several of his posts and they have not banned him yet


----------



## smokin monkey

Was thinking of mentioning my status in a New post, quick way of getting the Boot?


----------



## kc5tpy

You guys are pushing the boat!  GO FOR IT!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Have fun!

Danny


----------



## smokin monkey

I have just posted a newbie thread and ask about the Monitoring, as I have heard if it's not about competition BBQ, is banned, it's been sent to the mediator for approval, might be the shortest BBBQS a membership ever!


----------



## resurrected

I've just signed up as well. 

I bet me & Brian can create a bit of joy [emoji]128514[/emoji]


----------



## smokin monkey

That Northern! he said I was a Cheeky Monkey on BBBQS


----------



## smokin monkey

Ok back on track with this thread!

I reckon on Friday, we watch the show, note what they are supposed to be cooking, ie Pork Ribs, the post on the Facebook site, something along these lines,

Pete Smith cooked Pork Ribs tonight, for a step by step Recepie click on link below,

example, www.smokingmeatforums.com/wades-amazing-ribs.

Then Joe public, will be taken to our site and see how it's done. Means searching the forum for a good recipe/method but not to hard?

What you all think? do we take one contestant each, and post their menu, bit of a competition to see who gets the winner????


----------



## smokin monkey

PS, I am not having that woman who keeps crying!


----------



## resurrected

Smokin Monkey said:


> Ok back on track with this thread!
> 
> I reckon on Friday, we watch the show, note what they are supposed to be cooking, ie Pork Ribs, the post on the Facebook site, something along these lines,
> 
> Pete Smith cooked Pork Ribs tonight, for a step by step Recepie click on link below,
> 
> example, www.smokingmeatforums.com/wades-amazing-ribs.
> 
> Then Joe public, will be taken to our site and see how it's done. Means searching the forum for a good recipe/method but not to hard?
> 
> What you all think? do we take one contestant each, and post their menu, bit of a competition to see who gets the winner????



Great idea. 

Can I suggest we ensure it is organised, otherwise we could end up with half dozen duplicate posts.  

If we watch the programme and then split the cooking method amongst us. 

Am I making sense?


----------



## smokin monkey

Pick your man and post his/hers menu then their will be no cross over?


----------



## resurrected

Smokin Monkey said:


> I have just posted a newbie thread and ask about the Monitoring, as I have heard if it's not about competition BBQ, is banned, it's been sent to the mediator for approval, might be the shortest BBBQS a membership ever!



My introduction is not showing on the introduction forum. Do they moderate first posts?


----------



## smokewood

Smokin Monkey said:


> Ok back on track with this thread!
> 
> I reckon on Friday, we watch the show, note what they are supposed to be cooking, ie Pork Ribs, the post on the Facebook site, something along these lines,
> 
> Pete Smith cooked Pork Ribs tonight, for a step by step Recepie click on link below,
> 
> example, www.smokingmeatforums.com/wades-amazing-ribs.
> 
> Then Joe public, will be taken to our site and see how it's done. Means searching the forum for a good recipe/method but not to hard?
> 
> What you all think? do we take one contestant each, and post their menu, bit of a competition to see who gets the winner????


Brilliant idea,


----------



## bobbobbbq

Smokin Monkey said:


> Ok back on track with this thread!
> 
> I reckon on Friday, we watch the show, note what they are supposed to be cooking, ie Pork Ribs, the post on the Facebook site, something along these lines,
> 
> Pete Smith cooked Pork Ribs tonight, for a step by step Recepie click on link below,
> 
> example, www.smokingmeatforums.com/wades-amazing-ribs.
> 
> Then Joe public, will be taken to our site and see how it's done. Means searching the forum for a good recipe/method but not to hard?
> 
> What you all think? do we take one contestant each, and post their menu, bit of a competition to see who gets the winner????


I'm up for that. It should make for an interesting experiment. 
CAST THE NETS BOYS ITS TIME TO GO A FISHIN!!


----------



## smokin monkey

So show of hands here, how many members are on Facebook?

We need 7 Memebers for this to work.

I will put 7 contestants name a a pice of paper, and seven memebrs names and under the strictest World Cup Rules, draw and contestant name and a memeber name and publish list.

So Upto now we have.
Smokin Monkey
Smokewood
Osprey
Wade
Paul
Brian?
Bob


----------



## smokin monkey

resurrected said:


> My introduction is not showing on the introduction forum. Do they moderate first posts?



Yes they vet your post to begin with. Then send an email saying yes or no!!!!!


----------



## bobbobbbq

Smokin Monkey said:


> So show of hands here, how many members are on Facebook?
> 
> We need 7 Memebers for this to work.
> 
> I will put 7 contestants name a a pice of paper, and seven memebrs names and under the strictest World Cup Rules, draw and contestant name and a memeber name and publish list.
> 
> So Upto now we have.
> Smokin Monkey
> Smokewood
> Osprey
> Wade
> Paul
> Brian?
> Bob


[emoji]9995[/emoji][emoji]127995[/emoji] I'm on Facebook buddy


----------



## smokin monkey

You're in [emoji]128077[/emoji]


----------



## kiska95

Don't you dare leave me out!!!!!


----------



## smokin monkey

Y





kiska95 said:


> Don't you dare leave me out!!!!!


 Your In, first come first serve [emoji]128077[/emoji]

Have you seen my posts on BBBQS?


----------



## smokin monkey

Three positions left, already in are Brian, Bob, Paul and myself.


----------



## resurrected

image.jpg



__ resurrected
__ Aug 6, 2015


----------



## resurrected

​


Smokin Monkey said:


> Yes they vet your post to begin with. Then send an email saying yes or no!!!!!



Vetted and accepted.


----------



## kiska95

Oh I thought it was BBQ Chump!

Mind you it could have been a show that Mr Monkey would have liked.... BBQ Chimp! They might have even been better"! Well they can make tea


----------



## smokin monkey

At last got chance of posting picture from 2015 Smokers Weekend!













image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Aug 6, 2015


----------



## smokewood

I am also monitoring their Facebook account to see if they are removing threads that promote other websites or forums.  

We can also do the same on their Twitter account if you want. If you don't have a Twitter account I can post the recipe for you as BBQ Champ is following me on Twitter.


----------



## smokewood

Don't forget me please


----------



## resurrected

smokewood said:


> Don't forget me please



Who are you?


----------



## smokin monkey

smokewood said:


> Don't forget me please



Your In [emoji]128077[/emoji]

Two positions left !


----------



## resurrected

Smokin Monkey said:


> Your In [emoji]128077[/emoji]
> 
> Two positions left !



Three positions.

Drop me out please Steve, I feel I can't take part at the moment. :jedi:


----------



## smokin monkey

So it's back up to three places now[emoji]128533[/emoji]


----------



## ianplant

Hi,

I general don't watch tv but having been told about the show thought I'd watch it. I wasn't impressed my misses said she wouldn't watch it again (use to watching BBQPitBoys & DJ BBQ). There is possibly one plus though, that it will show the general public that you can cook other things other than burgers and chicken drumsticks on a BBQ

Ian


----------



## wade

I think it improved this week and shows a lot more promise. Yes there were mistakes but some of them actually showed skills. Fish is not the most forgiving thing to cook on the BBQ and the fruit Kebab looked really good.

I was wondering why they were not using temperature probes last week but I guess that they were only allowed to use what was provided. You would expect that it would include a Thermapen at least though.

Let us hope it continues to improve next week.


----------



## smokin monkey

Hi Wade, if you thought that was difficult you should try and find some good Kebab Post on the forum!


----------



## wade

I am not sure that the right one went out though ! but yes, it was a close call. I was half expecting both of them to go.


----------



## smokewood

Well people another episode over, not much instruction, but some cracking recipes.  Smokin Monkey and myself managed to post a couple of recipes as discussed, but it was hard finding kebab recipes.  The format that we used on Facebook looks good but for next week we need to be a bit more organised.


----------



## smokin monkey

Trying to cook a Spatchcock Chicken in that time, and not getting the Bread out?  But let's all be fair 90 minutes, that's includes getting the BBQ lit, that's tough!


----------



## wade

It can be done but she got it on way too late. I am stunned that they don't seem to be able to use thermometers.


----------



## smokin monkey

The best think about it, they are not giving out food safety warnings, they are cutting open raw chicken with a knife and fork, showing the camera, then eating other parts of the chicken with the same utensil????


----------



## wade

A more worrying general point for me is the lack of gloves being worn while they are handling raw chicken and then preparing the sides. Maybe the hand washing is being edited out though (?)


----------



## kettlecooker

i dont normally watch telly, watched it at my daughters last week and a friends last night, it appears to be a piss take, raw chicken again? isn't that a comment often heard by non bbq'ers?  if they want to get the general public interested in bbq then provide a decent bbq show, not some "game show" with a bird that looks like a good feed would kill her.

wont be watching again is the general concencious so far from my friends and family, and quite a few have mentioned that as some are so called "pro bbq'ers" they would think twice now about going to an outside caterer, so from where i'm sat, its having a negative effect on bbqing.

kc.


----------



## wade

The couple of incidents of raw chicken are not good but we should not let that be the only thing that we focus on. I have re-watched the raw chicken bit this week and the way the judges handled it was OK. It may unfortunately give the public the wrong idea about how easy it is to cook a spatchcock chicken but it did show something that many people may not have seen before. 

There were also some good ideas this week from the other competitors. I liked the way he cooked the lobster. I have only ever cooked it either in the shell or out of it. Partially removing the meat to add the marinade and then pushing it back in the shell to cook was something I had not thought of doing before and I will try.

It is a real shame though that they are not showing more of the technique that the competitors are using as they do in the GBBO. You get a quick flash of them doing something, often at a distance, and then the camera moved on to something else.

I cannot say that I am eagerly awaiting next weeks episode but now I feel that at least I will watch it.


----------



## jockaneezer

Only saw about 3 minutes of last night's show as Val was watching it and I had to go and remove fluff from my belly button, but I did like the look of the charcoal they were using, it looked to be hexagonal in cross section and about 3 or 4 inches long, anyone know what it is ?
I think I was a bit harsh regarding my comments of the competitors in my earlier post, need to walk a mile in their moccasins etc, anyhoo, I think the main problem with the show lies with the producers who haven't got a Q clue, though they must have employed advisors surely ?


----------



## smokin monkey

The time scale is the biggest problem in my eyes. This weeks was better than last weeks, but when you start that low you can only go up!


----------



## kiska95

Its extruded charcoal which I have not been able to find, any ideas boys?

Hmmm It was better, well a lot better!!! but the poor buggers are up against it with time so why over complicate? I would think they have been told to go big but it still looks like people picked at random to compete

The guy with the Lobster and Pork belly kebab recipe was a winner!!

Wade the lobster trick they do it with rock lobster in Thailand

Was it me or did it all look like it was all directly cooked, no indirect grilling? hence the over caramelizing (char)

but those ingredients, Lobster, Prawn, Tuna etc. must have been a fortune to buy? Now who can afford to run out to the shops to do that?

I'm still puzzled that a load a of them are still saying "never cooked with this or that before" and I thought they were suppose to be able to fillet, the fish looked decimated. Don't think the big lad had seen a fish before.

I think the Irish lass was better to keep just the ideas seem to be woven from theory not practice

Yep I'm with Wade on a Thermapen


----------



## resurrected

kiska95 said:


> Its extruded charcoal which I have not been able to find, any ideas boys?



These guys may be able to help


http://thelondonlogcompany.blogspot.co.uk/p/browse-buy.html


----------



## resurrected

Whilst last night's was an improvement on episode one, I'm still not overly impressed.

I can't help thinking the remit from the producers is to produce "posh" food. It's a damn barbecue.

As a relatively new Qer and stepping into the shoes of the average griller, I'd not be motivated to try something new yet. Everything just seems rushed (it obviously is). The presenters, for me, have no real personality. 

The production company need to completely change the format, they seem to have just taken current shows and adapted the formats badly.

BBQ is a different way of cooking to an oven or hob and I feel they've missed a great opportunity.

It will be interesting to see how the viewing figures go. Week one was 2.5 million.

As the contestants become fewer maybe the format will improve.


----------



## kiska95

I think the format will remain unchanged (just different locations and themes each week), already taped and in the can!

Now Joe publics local opinion not mine..............I have been spouting off about Low and Slow and BBQing in general to all my mates since I joined the SMF and BBBQS, truly enthused. I told a group of my friends that a few of the people on the show were pros, 2 possibly 4 (didn't know who they were) and it should be excellent from the get go. Two of the lads even went out and bought cheap offsets (its a start) on the back of it. Well you can imagine the phone calls I'm getting now, basically and I am being polite "you are kidding me" being the main theme! My only saving grace is that I had cooked Q for 20 of them the week before and they saw the different Q's in action and were very impressed. But they just cannot understand how the guys are cooking stuff so untried and lack lustre with nothing you would do at home (a house brick piece of Tuna?) and are not comfortable with the presentation of the food, asking "is that Proper BBQ?"

But here's the rub, in the intro (have a look again) Adam R (and he is trying to lift the show) does say that they are not trying to emulate US BBQ they wanted to see things done a bit differently, so maybe its US that are not understanding the format of the show with the title being a bit deceiving. Maybe it should have been called ABC......... Alternative BBQ (style) Champ? but then who would watch?


----------



## joker smoker

Why is nobody using a Thermapen or some kind of meat thermometer? Should novices not know about such elementary procedures. How about fire management? I think I prefer draught assisted systems to control a fire more than spraying the fire with Guinness. Mark Blatchford seems like some kind of Greg Wallace clone. Contestants turning in dishes cooked in a frying pan. Surely if a piece of meat or fish is shielded from the heat for the entire duration of its cooking time it may just as well be cooked in a gas oven. Sorry to say it but this show is just another cooking competition show with a format we've seen a thousand times. Wouldn't it be more interesting to see some BBQ experts teaching some basic techniques to help the masses alongside the odd advanced technique to keep the more seasoned veterans interested. Sorry to be such a grumpy old git on my first post here but I really feel an opportunity has been missed.

I have no interest in the latest fashion. I care only for love and passion.


----------



## gav iscon

Well, I've just watched it again and I still enjoyed it. It certainly lives up to my expectations of that type of program that appears on TV these days. If every thing was perfect, it would be pretty boring in my opinion. I thought that 60mins for the grill off challenge was quite tight although (hindsight is a wonderful thing) certainly possible. Nicola's main problem for me were her timings and she needs to get them sorted to continue further. Solomen's fish fritters put the nail in his coffin for me. He probably could make a career with Solomens Sauces as he seemed to have a sauce for everything.. Duncan's lobster looked fantastic and I'd love to be able to have a box of lobsters like that to grill. As pointed out above, there was some moneys worth of seafood to choose from.

Winner is to be between Duncan or Gary for me although time will tell as it obviously will get harder.


----------



## molove

kiska95 said:


> Its extruded charcoal which I have not been able to find, any ideas boys?


Could it have been this stuff? I didn't notice it myself but came across this the other day

http://www.bigk.co.uk/Product-Restaurant-Grade-Charcoal-Briquettes_522.aspx


----------



## wade

Yes, That looks like it


----------



## wade

I have just bought some to try. I will do a comparison between them and Heat Beads when they arrive.


----------



## smokin monkey

Hi wade, am I correct? That the application form for BBQ Champ pointed out, no professionals would be allowed to enter?


----------



## kiska95

Well done MoLove good spot, I'm going to try some


----------



## kiska95

Watched GBBO and enjoyed that!


----------



## wade

Smokin Monkey said:


> Hi wade, am I correct? That the application form for BBQ Champ pointed out, no professionals would be allowed to enter?


The exact question asked on the form and the supporting information provided was:

DO YOU HAVE ANY PROFESSIONAL COOKING QUALIFICATIONS OR HAVE YOU EVER WORKED IN A PROFESSIONAL KITCHEN?  IF SO PLEASE GIVE DETAILS.*

*WE WILL CONSIDER APPLICANTS FROM PEOPLE WHO HAVE WORKED IN PROFESSIONAL KITCHENS IN THE PAST BUT NOT ANYONE WHO HAS BEEN OR IS CURRENTLY A FULLY PROFESSIONAL CHEF OR CATERER OR WHOSE MAIN INCOME COMES FROM COOKING.

This leaves a lot open to interpretation though - especially the word "professional.

If it meant personal income then would it rule out someone who is a stay-at-home mum/dad and who makes and sells the odd cake but has no other personal income.
Alternatively, if by trade you are a chartered accountant and, although you have no professional chef or catering qualifications, you also help run a professional BBQ company (with the income from that being less than your other "main" profession) does it mean that you could still compete?


----------



## resurrected

Ratings. 

Week 1 - 2.32 million

Week 2 - 1.76 million


----------



## osprey2

resurrected said:


> Ratings.
> 
> Week 1 - 2.32 million
> 
> Week 2 - 1.76 million


Says it all really


----------



## jockaneezer

That does look to be the same charcoal, will be interesting to see your conclusion of it Wade. The bit where it says it has a long burn time might prove useful. Got to be more environmentally worthwhile than shipping beads from Oz, though they are good. I went to a charcoal fired restaurant in Cyprus a few years ago and between dishes, they just used to loosely press a sheet of tinfoil over the burning coals then remove it when they started cooking again.


----------



## gav iscon

resurrected said:


> Ratings.
> 
> Week 1 - 2.32 million
> 
> Week 2 - 1.76 million


Thats because they were all out BBQing after episode 1


----------



## ewanm77

I'm on facebook


----------



## smokewood

What was the cost of the fancy briquettes?


----------



## wade

I ordered them from ShopQube and from there they are £12 per 10Kg box (plus shipping). They may be cheaper elsewhere but I just got these as I wanted to try a batch.


----------



## markuk

and another thing - why are the presenters wearing suits - and Adam even has a tie ( getting really picky now !)


----------



## joker smoker

I just tried to see how long it would take to cook full spares at 300F on the middle shelves of an FEC 100 and the first rack ready took 2hrs 23 mins. No crutch was used but flipped at 1hr 40.

I reckon I could knock out baby backs in 1hr 45 though but I doubt there'll be much smoke on  'em.


----------



## smokewood

Wade said:


> I ordered them from ShopQube and from there they are £12 per 10Kg box (plus shipping). They may be cheaper elsewhere but I just got these as I wanted to try a batch.


You will have to let us know how you get on with them.


----------



## wade

The third episode has now been aired and in general I must confess that I enjoyed it - well most of it anyway. Desserts are always fun to cook on the BBQ and I am surprised that they all made a bit of a pigs ear or it. I was a little surprised when they said that they had 5 hours to do the main cook and then a lot of time was then spent making the rubs etc. It then became clear that the 5 hours were available as cooking time and did not include the preparation time. From the end result the right group won the challenge but it did not look as if they were going to during the cooking time.

The Grill Off seemed to be a bit of a fix though. Emma appeared not to have got any of her meats cooked as they requested but still she was put through. It was almost as if the judges had decided who was going to go through before the challenge had begun. Maybe it was just the editing that made it look that way.


----------



## kiska95

I think they wanted rid of Gary regardless of who was in the Cook off. Alan Richman just didn't like him because he kept moaning about the man over complicating things. But he was  knackered when they both complained about the vinegar in the Chimichurri but to my reckoning it is made with a wine vinegar, lemon juice and olive oil?

It came down to the best sauce not the meat what absolute plonkers


----------



## resurrected

Just watched it and like Wade I enjoyed more than the two previous episodes.

I agree with Wade &  Kiska regarding the grill off. Emma should have gone out. I think one of the reasons Gary went was his over complication of all his cooks and that despite both judges telling him this consistently that he never took the advice on board. 

I'm still not enjoying the production of the show that much and whilst watching I've realised one of the reasons is the editing and the very brief shots they switch between, some less than a second. 

They've not announced this week's audience but I'm betting it's dropped again.

For those interested here are some recipes from Mark Blatchford http://www.chroniclelive.co.uk/whats-on/food-drink-news/itvs-bbq-champ-judge-mark-9857476


----------



## gav iscon

resurrected said:


> For those interested here are some recipes from Mark Blatchford http://www.chroniclelive.co.uk/whats-on/food-drink-news/itvs-bbq-champ-judge-mark-9857476


Instruction number 1 in the lobster recipes a bit graphic....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





At least if its on next year the contestants will be better prepared of whats expected.


----------



## kiska95

I honestly thought that Mark Blachford was a pucker BBQ aficionado? Take a gander at his menu in his restaurant "John Doe" in London and see what you think? Gona try and book
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Must remember to get the Sky lad ("Engineer") to look at my car when he calls tomorrow


----------



## resurrected

kiska95 said:


> I honestly thought that Mark Blachford was a pucker BBQ aficionado? Take a gander at his menu in his restaurant "John Doe" in London and see what you think? Gona try and book:biggrin:
> 
> Must remember to get the Sky lad ("Engineer") to look at my car when he calls tomorrow



May have to give it a go next time I'm down the smoke. I'll let you go first though. Just in case it's poo :biggrin:


----------



## wade

kiska95 said:


> I honestly thought that Mark Blachford was a pucker BBQ aficionado? Take a gander at his menu in his restaurant "John Doe" in London and see what you think? Gona try and book


Hmm, yes I see what you mean. He is built up on the show as being the king of restaurant BBQ cooking but when you look at their web site it seems to suggest that their focus is more on the sustainability of using wood as a fuel. Their menu also seems to show no commitment to BBQ style cooking/smoking.


----------



## kiska95

I used to cook chips on my grannies open fire (a cast iron job) but it wasn't bbq but cooked over wood and coals just the same[emoji]128521[/emoji]


----------



## smokewood

There website doesn't show anything really,  apart from a menu and who is John Doe!


----------



## molove

Jay Rayner gave John Doe a good review in the Observer. I would post the link but apparently that's against the rules. A search on Google for Jay Rayner John Doe review should get you there.

@smokewood Wikipedia says of John Doe - "The names "*John Doe*" or "*John Roe*" for men, "*Jane Doe*" or "*Jane Roe*" for women, or "*Johnnie Doe*" and "*Janie Doe*" for children, or just "*Doe*" non-gender-specifically are used as placeholder names for a party whose true identity is unknown or must be withheld in a legal action, case, or discussion.[sup][1][/sup] The names are also used to refer to a corpse or hospital patient whose identity is unknown."


----------



## resurrected

molove said:


> Jay Rayner gave John Doe a good review in the Observer. I would post the link but apparently that's against the rules. A search on Google for Jay Rayner John Doe review should get you there.
> 
> @smokewood
> Wikipedia says of John Doe - "The names "*John Doe*" or "*John Roe*" for men, "*Jane Doe*" or "*Jane Roe*" for women, or "*Johnnie Doe*" and "*Janie Doe*" for children, or just "*Doe*" non-gender-specifically are used as placeholder names for a party whose true identity is unknown or must be withheld in a legal action, case, or discussion.[SUP][1][/SUP] The names are also used to refer to a corpse or hospital patient whose identity is unknown."



It's not against the rules to post links that are informative as a review is.


----------



## kiska95

Don't think Smokey was asking a question its what's on the website "Who is John Doe" as a link for more info


----------



## molove

kiska95 said:


> Don't think Smokey was asking a question its what's on the website "Who is John Doe" as a link for more info


Oops, my bad!


----------



## gav iscon

kiska95 said:


> I used to cook chips on my grannies open fire (a cast iron job) but it wasn't bbq but cooked over wood and coals just the same[emoji]128521[/emoji]


I would keep my mouth shut if I was you Brian or you'll end up being a judge on BBQ Champ next year with talk like that...


----------



## resurrected

Gav Iscon said:


> I would keep my mouth shut if I was you Brian or you'll end up being a judge on BBQ Champ next year with talk like that...:biggrin:



Or on the BBQ.

Thar be some fine meat on them there ribs :laugh1:


----------



## kiska95

Easy money nowt to judge or at least you don't need to be any sort of expert to judge what we have seen up until now!!

I had offered Ressy to do head cheese but I was told there wasn't enough main product in him!


----------



## resurrected

Now you be careful as that could be taken as a rather rude comment ;)


----------



## kiska95

I will take the chance of a Whuuping!!!


----------



## resurrected

:sausage: Thumbs Up


----------



## smokin monkey

See Paul, you have to go and do it again! Kiska kept his clothes on you went Naked!


----------



## resurrected

]





Smokin Monkey said:


> See Paul, you have to go and do it again! Kiska kept his clothes on you went Naked!



You are referring to my dancing sausage I assume :hit:


----------



## smokin monkey

Yeah [emoji]128515[/emoji]


----------



## smokewood

kiska95 said:


> Don't think Smokey was asking a question its what's on the website "Who is John Doe" as a link for more info


Spot on Kiska, maybe I should have reworded it. I was saying the website is not selling itself with only a menu and a bit of text about John Doe.  It is certainly not enticing me to eat there  A few  photo's  and a bit about the food and the chefs would have been a good start etc


----------



## kiska95

Well just watched Great British Bake Off and the yeast free soda breads inspired me to have a go tonight. Had a smile on my face all the way through. Did you see the Prison Warden with the lion,. very good!

Oh BBQ Champ? predictable team selection bit of a give away.


----------



## kiska95

Wished I had put a bet on now at Paddy Power!


----------



## jockaneezer

Son was taking part in that Ninja Warrior show down in Manchester on Thursday, so Val organised for everyone to go to Red's True Barbecue after filming. The overall impression was tasty, the surroundings are very "rustic" and you could wander over to the kitchen for a closer look, service wasn't brilliant but it was late (didn't get there till 8:45 PM) and all said they would go back. I had the doggie bag samples of pulled pork, ribs and beans the next morning, which was nice !


----------



## resurrected

​Watched again and still just hate the production, even the judges chat seems rehearsed and staged at times.

The team event was, in my opinion, definitely staged. Both contestants who happen to be on BBQ teams get paired. The producers must know the background of each contestant, to pair those two just stinks of fixing the show to make "good" TV. 

If series two gets commissioned (which I doubt) they have a lot to do to improve the format.


----------



## smokin monkey

I watched it this afternoon. Emma let it slip, they know what they are cooking, She said "I had sleepless nights over those Poussin" !

Now if that's not planned then nothing is.


----------



## kiska95

Call me "Mystic Brisket" but I predicted the finalists 3 weeks ago!


----------



## wade

Lalalala - don't spoil the excitement! I didn't get to see it on Friday and am going to watch it tonight. My breath is well and truly bated


----------



## joker smoker

We're now 4 episodes in to BBQ Champ and whilst it is everything I detest about TV Cooking Competition shows , I can't help myself and I feel compelled to catch up each week on itv player. My biggest gripe , like many others, would probably be with the format and particularly the judges and judging system. I think a lot could be learned by visiting Grillstock and seeing the system there. When I first saw their judging system , I thought it was dubious but over the years I have grown to love the way that it is entertaining to the spectators and even allows them an opportunity to taste some of the turn in dishes as they are judged. Ray Lampe [AKA Dr. BBQ], is an excellent host and master of ceremonies. His charismatic personality and knowledge of BBQ would have been so much more entertaining than Richman and Blatchford. My other concern though would be the way that contestants in the show have been judged in the BBQ forums by fellow cooks. It is easy , from the comfort of ones own armchair, to shout about somebody making what we all know are elementary mistakes but the pressure of being in front of the camera for the first time is high. I have met and know several of the competitors and can honestly say they are all really nice people who love BBQ deeply. This does not necessarily come out on the show due to editing and scripting. There may or may not be pre determined winners but if that is so, please remember that it is the TV production company who will have decided who that may be and not the contestants themselves. I guess what I'm  trying to say is '' Hey guys. let's not be hurtful to our fellow barbecuers. We all gain more by being nice to each other and less judgemental''. Those who think that they are better cooks than those on the show can easily enter one of the many BBQ competitions around the UK and Europe and see how they fair. Those wishing to judge can take the KCBS judging class [available at Walthamstow Grillstock Festival]  and there after judge at competitions. It may also be an idea for people to get together to organize their own ''backyard competitions'' with their own judges to get a feeling for competitive BBQ. It is amazing how much you can forget and how many elementary mistakes you can make when under  the pressure of competition and time constraints.


----------



## resurrected

joker smoker said:


> We're now 4 episodes in to BBQ Champ and whilst it is everything I detest about TV Cooking Competition shows , I can't help myself and I feel compelled to catch up each week on itv player. My biggest gripe , like many others, would probably be with the format and particularly the judges and judging system. I think a lot could be learned by visiting Grillstock and seeing the system there. When I first saw their judging system , I thought it was dubious but over the years I have grown to love the way that it is entertaining to the spectators and even allows them an opportunity to taste some of the turn in dishes as they are judged. Ray Lampe [AKA Dr. BBQ], is an excellent host and master of ceremonies. His charismatic personality and knowledge of BBQ would have been so much more entertaining than Richman and Blatchford. My other concern though would be the way that contestants in the show have been judged in the BBQ forums by fellow cooks. It is easy , from the comfort of ones own armchair, to shout about somebody making what we all know are elementary mistakes but the pressure of being in front of the camera for the first time is high. I have met and know several of the competitors and can honestly say they are all really nice people who love BBQ deeply. This does not necessarily come out on the show due to editing and scripting. There may or may not be pre determined winners but if that is so, please remember that it is the TV production company who will have decided who that may be and not the contestants themselves. I guess what I'm  trying to say is '' Hey guys. let's not be hurtful to our fellow barbecuers. We all gain more by being nice to each other and less judgemental''. Those who think that they are better cooks than those on the show can easily enter one of the many BBQ competitions around the UK and Europe and see how they fair. Those wishing to judge can take the KCBS judging class [available at Walthamstow Grillstock Festival]  and there after judge at competitions. It may also be an idea for people to get together to organize their own ''backyard competitions'' with their own judges to get a feeling for competitive BBQ. It is amazing how much you can forget and how many elementary mistakes you can make when under  the pressure of competition and time constraints.



I tend to agree with you overall Joker Smoker. 

I'm not sure if your comments regarding "being hurtful" are referring to people who've posted here, elsewhere or just a generalisation? Personally,I don't feel the majority of comments on here have been hurtful. I've read much more scathing and personal comments over on another forum and Facebook group.


----------



## joker smoker

Hi resurrected,

                        my message regarding hurtful comments were not directed at all towards anybody on this or any other forum in particular but just my observations across the board. You are absolutely correct,  other forums [which I take part in] have contained what I consider to be hurtful or unnecessary comments regarding contestants. I am definitely not speaking for or on behalf of any BBQ society, forum or organization. These are my own personal views.I would simply like to help bring all British BBQers together rather than have the divisions that we seem to have at the moment. I enjoy this forum and the views and comments of its members and I hope that once you get to know me I will be accepted amongst you for what I am. That is an ordinary guy who has lived and breathed [literally. Sleeping next to my smokers every night for 3 years] BBQ for over 10 years now.

                          Thanks for listening, John


----------



## smokin monkey

Just to add my bit on this, I did post on their FACEBOOK site after the first episode that it was terrible, but after that we encouraged members not to attack the show, but give guidance to members of the public on how to cook the things, the contestants were cooking. To this end I personally posted about three to four recipes for each of the main activities, ie Kebabs, Sea Food, Steaks etc. I did read on another forum that this showed how desperate we were? I was there to put our support behind the show, and if we got some new Memebers from it that would be a Bonus.

Steve


----------



## wade

I agree with you John. It is very different cooking with friends and cooking with cameras on you. I am not sure that I have seen any hurtful comments about the contestants themselves but there have been some seemingly dubious decisions made by the judges. I tend to put this down to the program editing - or at least I hope that is the reason.

Yes, it would probably have been more enjoyable to have had the "judges" there purely for cooking commentary but then to have a panned judging the resulting food blind. After all, it is not the path that is necessarily as important as the end result. That way the decisions would probably appear to be more objective - they are all trying for a £25K prize after all.


----------



## joker smoker

Hi Steve,

               I assure you that I was not attacking you or anybody else in particular. I'd like to say I think what you did was very commendable. I am also guilty of slating the show even though I find it irresistible viewing. I suppose in a way that I could be seen as a hypocrite for judging the show so badly when I have no experience in TV production. Sometimes its hard to put your point of view forward without it being misconstrued. I suppose that,s just one of the stumbling points of today's social media. Anyway , just to set the record straight I'l sign off with this message.

Peace, Love and Glorious BBQ to all ...

                                                                         John


----------



## smokin monkey

Hi John, I did not take it as any sort of criticism. I think we all waited so long for the show to start then, were we totally disapointed with it, and how it betrayed typical "UK BBQ"

Did not post anything this weekend as I was out on Friday Night and working last night, but looking at the interaction on the Facebook site, I do not think it's worth it? 

When are we having a "Cook" at BBQ HQ? :biggrin:

Steve


----------



## resurrected

joker smoker said:


> Hi resurrected,
> my message regarding hurtful comments were not directed at all towards anybody on this or any other forum in particular but just my observations across the board. You are absolutely correct,  other forums [which I take part in] have contained what I consider to be hurtful or unnecessary comments regarding contestants. I am definitely not speaking for or on behalf of any BBQ society, forum or organization. These are my own personal views.I would simply like to help bring all British BBQers together rather than have the divisions that we seem to have at the moment. I enjoy this forum and the views and comments of its members and I hope that once you get to know me I will be accepted amongst you for what I am. That is an ordinary guy who has lived and breathed [literally. Sleeping next to my smokers every night for 3 years] BBQ for over 10 years now.
> 
> Thanks for listening, John



Here here. 

I'm completely new to this BBQ lark and joined various groups for advice. I've already left a couple as I just found them quite unfriendly.

I was actually quite amazed to see the "divisions/politics" that appears to exist. All seems a little bit silly to me. 

To quote an old saying where I don't suffer fools gladly, I do pretty much get on with most people. So welcome aboard, I'm all for going as much knowledge and help as I can :grilling_smilie::grilling_smilie:


----------



## smokewood

I Totally agree, walk a mile in someones shoes and all that.  Before the programme was even aired we deducted that it would not be a true representation of the skills & techniques of the contestants, after all it is about ratings.    I agree Dr BBQ would have been a more colourful and knowledgeable presenter, but I suppose they are looking for a well known face.


----------



## kiska95

joker smoker said:


> Hi Steve,
> 
> I assure you that I was not attacking you or anybody else in particular. I'd like to say I think what you did was very commendable. I am also guilty of slating the show even though I find it irresistible viewing. I suppose in a way that I could be seen as a hypocrite for judging the show so badly when I have no experience in TV production. Sometimes its hard to put your point of view forward without it being misconstrued. I suppose that,s just one of the stumbling points of today's social media. Anyway , just to set the record straight I'l sign off with this message.
> 
> Peace, Love and Glorious BBQ to all ...
> 
> John


Hi John et al.

Peace to you too.

I too have fell foul (a number of times) of people judging 2D posts (emails)  in a 3D world! It is so easy to be misconstrued and end up being misunderstood and battered. No worries on my part as I felt I knew where you were coming from but it does get a tad wearing to keep hearing that these contestants have great past creds, that they are some of the best at what they do and then watch performances like that every week? However you make some valid points Mr Joker but I do agree with Ressy too and your dedication to the Q cause is unquestioned






  

In general however I viewed BBQ forums to be a range of discussions on up to minute topics and trends within BBQ. I knew opinions would always vary and threads and posts would be open for all types of comment. I think the same happens after every game of football, X factor, BB  or the Apprentice program does it not? Everyone has their own thoughts and do tend to voice them as "experts" over a pint as is the way in the UK but wont be pulling on a football shirt any time soon!  




.

  

BTW I agree that those people who make personal slants are totally wrong. 

  

But.......... IMO just how well these contestants performed each week and the dishes they have attempted to cook should encourage lively debate in most forums sadly not some. Will it raise awareness or encourage Joe Public to want to do BBQ after witnessing how 8 of the best amateur BBQ's in the country performed (or not) on an open Q with food that they cannot afford? we will have to see

  

However I think a point it is being missed here by some. When you agree to  do these shows and apply to try to be BBQ Champ as one of the best "selected from 1000's", then there is some "expectations" . So unless you do the job well and perform, eyebrows will be raised and the comments will flow. Regardless of editing, pressure and the lack lustre judges, a lot of the Q'er aren't half making pigs ear out of the job, some going through by default rather than merit!  It is what the contestants are attempting to produce and their talent on the Q not them themselves that is being openly discussed, is that being "being hurtful"? surely not? £25k may just go to the best of the 8 cards in the hand not the best BBQ chef!

  

You refer to Grillstock and the competitive circuit but many Qers may not or do not want to follow that route, considering it a bit costly and elitist like F1. Just as a heads up I am due to do my KCBS judges training in Kansas City in October so I do take this pretty seriously. But in those comps you are cooking to a certain regulated style, have time to prepare, cook and present in your own cocoon of Q, the pressure is from yourself, mistakes can be rectified. Its the end result that is being judged not how you got there, unfortunately in BBQ champ the opposite prevails. However I do give bigger kudos to those that regularly perform in front of the fee paying public each week, where their livelihood is on the line should they make a pigs ear out of it (no pun intended). Cooking for 400+ now that is pressure!

  

By the way we did have a "Backyard BBQ" at the SMF weekend it wasn't a comp but our Judges were Joe Public.


----------



## smokewood

What did you think of the semi final and final......and did the right contestant win in your own opinion of course.

I personally think Simon served up some fantastic food and was a worthy winner.


----------



## smokin monkey

Yes good ending to the show, glad Simon won, as how can you be in the cook off twice serve raw chicken and win the contest.


----------



## wade

I only caught the final cook-off but from that I agree, Simon deserved his place as the winner.


----------



## kiska95

To be honest I would have eaten any of the food prepared in the first 2 rounds they looked great, not some of the stuff on the cook off.

Cook off finalist predictable? yes of course.  Simon was the best on the cook off but IMO not of the show.

Did I hear correct, " will taste better than sex"??????


----------



## resurrected

Where was the spoiler alert? :D

I've not seen it yet. I had a Likely Lad experience thrust upon me (only people of a certain age will have a clue!).


----------



## kiska95

Yep and they were Geordies Too


----------



## sam darby

i thought the programme was brilliant it certainly open my eyes on what you can cook on a bbq.


----------



## kiska95

Welcome Sam

If you think that opened your eyes, you aint seen nothing yet!!! The guys on here will take you to BBQ Nirvana not TV raw chicken


----------



## kc5tpy

kiska.  Nirvana may be promising too much!  OUT OF THIS WORLD we MAY be able to do but nirvana?  Dunno.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    Take care buddy.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## kiska95

Hey Danny

"In the Buddhist context NIRVANA refers to the imperturbable stillness of mind after the fires of desire, aversion, and delusion have been finally extinguished. In HINDU it is the union with Brahman, the divine ground of existence, and the experience of blissful egolessness"

I think we managed all of that at the SMF 2015 weekend don't you?????


----------



## kc5tpy

Hello kiska.  I almost had to ask you to translate that into English! Just a dumb Texas redneck here. So you are saying you guys NAILED it at the weekend.  I can not deny that  You guys were "rock stars"!  FINE job done by all!!  Keep Smokin!
Danny


----------



## kiska95

It means we chilled out doing what we love doing Danny[emoji]10084[/emoji]️


----------



## markuk

Must admit I enjoyed the last episode - the rolled meats were quite something and in the the timescale given looked preeety good - also the real mix of food they had to do was quite a challenge - who's applying for next year :)


----------



## kiska95

Oh I've been set a challenge to apply by Tiny from BBBQS


----------



## resurrected

kiska95 said:


> Oh I've been set a challenge to apply by Tiny from BBBQS



I saw that last night lol. 

Having been away for the weekend, I finally caught up on the final last night. 

Whilst impressed with some of the stuff cooked, I still found the programme very poor overall. 

I've also  noticed that after week two that  no  viewing  figures  have  been  published.


----------



## smokin monkey

We will all be behind you if you go for it!


----------



## jockaneezer

Can't see them doing another series and I reckon the standard of the show has probably put the mockers on any of the other channels doing a bbq programme.


----------



## smokin monkey

I agree with you on that [emoji]128077[/emoji]


----------



## kc5tpy

Hello.  As I said from the beginning; I think some of it was a set up to fail.  They also billed it as the best Backyard BBQ'ers in the country.  So when the average person wanting to learn saw these folks fail and serve uncooked chicken; their first thought was "if the best in the country can't do it, what chance do I have?"  They also wanted GREAT BBQ skills to cook some of the stuff on the BBQ AND GREAT Chef presentation skills.  THAT is tuff!  Let's face it; some of the things they were asked to produce takes a LOT of experience; not to mention the Chef skills.  And they were on a time limit.

I still say what was needed was a "how to" program.  Start with building a fire.  Each week add a new "skill" and do a "detailed demonstration" so as to make it as easy and less mysterious as possible.

I now think the contestants got an unfair deal.  I also think the whole program hurt British BBQ.  Rather than try for themselves the British public  will just continue to turn up at restaurants and eat bad BBQ!  Just my opinion.

Danny


----------



## wade

I have heard through the grapevine that another BBQ program is probably on the cards for next year. And this one is not with ITV.


----------



## smokin monkey

Spill the Beans!


----------

